# New 26rks



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

We just heard that our brandie new 26RKS will be delivered to our dealership tomorrow! Still have to figure out prep time, etc., then do the close, and have a power tongue jack and Maxx-Airs put on...should get it home early next week.

CAN'T WAIT! Our first trip will be to Cathedral Pines Campground in Eustis Maine, pulling in on Labor Day.

Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*AWESOME!! You are going to Love this Floor Plan.*








Best of Luck & CONGRATS! 
If you haven't already print this out PDI Checklist & take it with you tomorrow.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I bet you are excited! Heck, I am for you, and it's not even my trailer!

Print out the PDI and have a great time going through your new home.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

mswalt said:


> I bet you are excited! Heck, I am for you, and it's not even my trailer!
> 
> Print out the PDI and have a great time going through your new home.
> 
> ...


Already have two PDI's printed out! Since we've had a 21RS, we'll know some of what to look for, and these lists just enhance it.

I'm almost ready to wet myself.

Bob


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Eagleeyes said:


> I'm almost ready to wet myself.
> 
> Bob












Congrats.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Go to the drug store and get a package of Depends........that should get you through the night


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the pending arrival. Don't forget to take the PDI docutment with you.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !! In case 7 other people havnt recommended it yet, print out and take the PDI with you!!








DT


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> We just heard that our brandie new 26RKS will be delivered to our dealership tomorrow! Still have to figure out prep time, etc., then do the close, and have a power tongue jack and Maxx-Airs put on...should get it home early next week.


You're getting my absolute favorite model of Outback!








Whenever we camp anywhere and neighbors come by, they are continually amazed at the inside layout, size, and design of our trailer, especially after they compare it to what they only previously saw from the outside.
We purchased our 2006 model in June 2006, and in the past 14 months we've put about 11,000 miles on it! On August 31, DW & I are heading out for a 9-day trip, heading up the west side of the Sierra's -- Highway 49 -- the Gold Country. We have no specific goal in mind, other than to have a good time, so if we see something we like, we'll stick around for an extra night or two or three....


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new OB.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback
















Happy Traveling

willie


----------

